# Anti Biotics



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I saw on the news last night, antibiotics are not coping with things as they used to because they are being fed to the animals we eat. So thought I, we must becaome vegitarian, but thats no good either because milk, cheese and eggs etc. must all be affected. We must raise our own chickens, pig and cow, but where would we get them from, they must already be affected.
So Vegans it is, but the man in the house doesn´t like vegetables, what shall I do ? :surprise:
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Buy Hans some fishing equipment. Then he can play with his tackle to his heart's content.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Buy Hans some fishing equipment. Then he can play with his tackle to his heart's content.


He doesn´t like fish either Tugs and anyway up, who knows what rubbish the fish have consumed from rivers and the sea. The rest I am not answering it´s on the wrong forum :grin2:
Jan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The problems with antibiotics is inevitable as the range is very narrow and they have been heavily overused in some countries for animal raising - there was a problem a couple of years ago as ALL honey (!) from China was found to contain small amounts of antibiotics - so was banned from the EC (rightly) I wonder where it all ended up? I very much doubt that it was destroyed........

Sadly, the NUMBER of antibiotics available is not increasing as there is NO incentive to the drug companies to do the research to produce one - if they did (and it would cost many, many millions to do it to a stage where it was effective and safe), they are then NOT allowed to release it for use as the authorities refuse to release it due to the doomsday scenario described, that VERY soon bugs will be resistant to the antibiotics currently available....

No sales = no returns for who knows how long? So no drug company will follow that route even with the supposed incentives that MIGHT be offered (but which have not materialised yet.......)

So cutting the routine misuse is the first step - antibiotics do not work against viruses EVER, so why do people insist on having them for minor colds and 'flu?

How many people start a course and stop as soon as they feel better - perhaps because the antibiotics have unpleasant side effects such as diarrhoea (they also kill the bugs in the gut - hence the diarrhoea), that may leave a small number of live bacteria that can mutate to be able to resist that antibiotic - and that bug can then spread through the population now resistant to that antibiotic.....

So, only have them if essential, finish the course even if it is unpleasant and pray that the doomsday scenario is later rather than sooner.....

and also hope some drug company WILL do some research - but research probably means checking thousands of chemicals before any are found that MIGHT have an effect and many of those used so far come from fungi - a peculiar group of organisms that cause decay - the most likely source of new ones is probably in the Amazon rain forest - where there are myriads of unknown organisms - but that whole area is being destroyed RAPIDLY (an area about the size of Wales is being deforested every year and no-one seems able to stop that destruction and burning - so we sealing our own fate.....

Doomsday scenario here we come.....

Sorry to be so pessimistic......

Thank Heavens it's Friday....

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you really write all that this morning Dave? Are you a scientist ?
I´ll have to look you up now.
Jan
Aha! Teacher of what?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

and we had the whole of our country covered in forests once , but we cut all that down, now we have the nerve to say its wrong for other evolving countries to do the same. there is only one bad thing for this planet and that is man. with no natural predator we will eventually overpopulate.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The-Cookies said:


> and we had the whole of our country covered in forests once , but we cut all that down, now we have the nerve to say its wrong for other evolving countries to do the same. there is only one bad thing for this planet and that is man. with no natural predator we will eventually overpopulate.


We've had to learn the hard way so surely there's nothing wrong with passing on the information we've acquired (albeit at a cost to the planet).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Biology to A level Chemistry to GCSE and Physics to KS3, so science based and yes we had to learn and then teach about how drugs are developed and then licensed and released - sadly, so many relevant parts of Biology have now been removed from the syllabus (specification as it is now called) as they were too difficult to get non-specialist teachers to teach and science teachers have been oin short supply for about 20 years (except biology which has a surplus!).

Yes, I did write all that this morning - and spell/typing corrected it too - I used to have a very useful PowerPoint presentation that I put together to teach about antibiotic resistance - but I left it at the school when I retired......... The students liked it as it had various inputs that THEY were required to decide so the final outcome was never 100% clear in advance.....

The presentation involved a "game" using dice and the students had to progress around the room as they threw the dice and following instructions on cards which dictated their destination for that throw - good fun and always popular - the school no longer uses it as it is not in the syllabus...... (Mind you A level students no longer even learn ANYTHING about the brain - yet 6 weeks after their results they can be medical students with real patients.......)

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Science teacher, all us gals were in love with our science teacher, he was drop dead gorgeous. 
I have no idea about teaching methods today, but making learning fun works on dogs so must be good for children.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll send you the Hound from hell Jan

He has forgotten he is a dog

Learning, fun ??

He will eye you disdainfully 

Another mad human

Still I need to guard them

It's my job

Her job is to feed me

I'll remind her

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*My little video´s*

Here are our 3. 




The pigs and deer are wild :grin2:
Jan


----------

